# WISDOM tooth out/ rotting food in



## a2nstyler

hey everyone
so i recently had my bottom 2 wisdom tooth taken out
the problem is the food gettin stuck in the hole 
i brush after every meal and can get the big bits out and all
but the tiny bits and stuck right in the deep hole and it rots and smells and yada yada

anyway of cleaning out the hole?? ive tried toothpicks but wont the reach small bits

any advice is appreciated


----------



## grammarcontrol

damn that's rough. I'm about to have my wisdom teeth removed but maybe I should reconsider? or are the holes supposed to heal up and your problem will go away? q-tip is all else I can think of that might help.


----------



## blissfulMenace

the hole is supposed to close up if i understand correctly.. i cant imagine the dentist just leaving a gaping hole where your tooth used to be as that is the recipe for an oral disaster.. 

my friend has his out and his holes filled in if i remember correctly, it took a couple weeks but he didnt really eat during those weeks.. smoothies and stuff instead so he didnt really have a problem with chunks of food getting stuck in there


----------



## zigzag| dta

yea you can get a syringe( they make special dental ones, but idk where to get them) take the needle out and spray it with water. i had oral surgery on the top of my mouth, and i had to do that for...... about a week or 9 days......

they gave me some type of saline solution to use to flush it out, but im sure water would work fine, you could use salt water, but that might hurt


----------



## a2nstyler

lol yes the hole will slowly heal itself
dentist said upto 2-3 months

thats....grr...way too long

yes i have that needle...the dentist gave me one
doesnt really help but i do a salt water gargle after every meal to kill the bacteria from the food
none the less..thanks for the feedback
looks like ill have to wait it out


----------



## zigzag| dta

hmm well sorry about that, that was my only idea! i wish you the best of luck. my friend just had the same surgery, and shes fine, she just washed her mouth out a lot.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

ive had all my teeth pulled sadly . Its kinda of strange having dentures at 23 but anyways to answer your question . Its alright for the food to be there it wont hurt anything . Just a bit annoying. When ure gums heal it will push the food out . Or you could try a toothpick or sumthin , anyways hope i helped .


----------



## lazydullard

yeah. i had 4 holes. that *sucked*. The food was so annoying. Eventually I just slammed the syringe in there and sprayed the water. all the food would come flushing out. but it would hurt. but it did eventually heal up totally -- and i think, faster than it would without getting all that food out.

sometimes spraying at a different angle or a distance works better too. i wouldn't put a toothpick in there!

also.. 2-3 months and you won't have to worry about cleaning it. but for me, I had a small recess back there for almost 2 years. kinda weird, but it all eventually fleshed out.

damn wisdom teeth...


----------



## Observer87

they gave me dental syringes and told me to flush the holes...


----------



## Will01996

When I had mine out they told me to brush the holes gently and they would eventually heal -- they did heal after a couple of months.  This was before the meteor hit and killed all the dinosaurs -- I was right out of HS -- 1974.  Hopefully modern medicine is better.


----------



## skinuppinup

I had mine out last year. If you eat really carefully can't you keep the food near the front of your mouth and away from the back? It took ages before I was able to touch the sockets (the word makes me cringe) even with my tongue and they still feel different to the rest of my mouth.


----------



## Arnold

To avoid infection, rinse your mouth with warm water with salt added.


----------



## a2nstyler

yeh thanks for the advice peoples

the dental syringe works very well. gotta pump the water real deep into the hole to flush it all out


----------



## mariacallas

zigzag| dta said:
			
		

> yea you can get a syringe( they make special dental ones, but idk where to get them) take the needle out and spray it with water. i had oral surgery on the top of my mouth, and i had to do that for...... about a week or 9 days......
> 
> they gave me some type of saline solution to use to flush it out, but im sure water would work fine, you could use salt water, but that might hurt



Yup this is exactly what I used when I had 4 of my wisdom teeth pulled a long time ago. That syringe went EVERYWHERE with me because I could not stand not cleaning any particle of food from the hole(s) in my mouth! I can imagine using a toothpick would hurt and feel very uncomfortable.

The special plastic syringe is great isnt it? (the top part is bent, making it easy to squirt water in hard to reach places).


----------



## a2nstyler

the syringe is perfect
as lazydullard said...slam it in there and flush it all out..
and doing it from different angles helps even more


----------



## rocksalt

A few weeks after I had my wisdom teeth pulled (this was about 10 years ago, so the specifics are a little hazy), I got this horrible pain in the upper right side of my mouth.   Of course, all four of my teeth were impacted, so they had to put me under and actually cut them out of my jaw.  It wasn't a terribly pleasant recovery in any way, shape or form.  But on to the pain.

Decided to go back to the dentist, because as a smoker, I figured that I had an infection.  Even though you're not supposed to smoke after you get them out, anyone else who has obtained this wonderful habit knows how long that lasts.  Anyway, he puts the mirror in my mouth and says, "ah, I see the problem", and goes in there with some little scissors and tweezers.  

After pulling the sutures, he presents the tweezers to me with the prize: a whole fucking kernel of corn.  Somehow this little bastard managed to squeeze through the stitches, wedge itself into the socket, and proceed to rot for several days.  The lesson here kids: if you've recently had your wisdom teeth removed, avoid food that is the same size and shape as your sockets, even if it is delicious semi-sweet corn.


----------



## frog_e

when i had my teeth out they gave me a syringe, as well as this huge list of do's and don't's. one of the things is specified was not eating corn, peas or rice (esp rice, as it won't come out with the syringe even!) for the first month - until the wounds had healed and the stitches had come out.


----------



## Stp04

My wisdom teeth caused all sorts of trouble for me. Shortly after i got all 4 taken out i developed 2 dry sockets which was excruciaiting to say the least. After those healed i got food stuck in one of the holes that wouldn't come out with the irrigation syringe. The hole began to heal over the trapped food which supprisingly caused no pain so i wasn't aware of it until it turned into a terrible infection that required yet another surgery to clean out. Luckily it did not spread to my jaw or other teeth so i have no long term damage but it sucked none the less.  All that being said, make sure you irrigate your holes after every meal and you should be good


----------

